# Girl or Boy



## cquinn84

I am a mom of 4 beautiful kids and 2 angels. Pregnant with our 5th. This was a surprise after 3 years however we are excited. My oldest is a girl and then 3 boys. The tech wasn't convincing with her result at 20 weeks saying it is a boy. I am having doubts. Lol Please give me your predictions. I am almost at 31 weeks. But would like to get some clothes seems we had sold everything after we had our 4th.
 



Attached Files:







20160524_114036.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 59


----------



## Isme

Wow. I've never had a boy, but that wouldn't convince me of a boy either. It seems like I can almost make out 3 lines indicating a girly potty shot... l wouldn't feel confident either way, though. Could you guys get a gender scan done?


----------



## cquinn84

No unfortunately no gender scan.


----------



## cquinn84

Any other opinons and guesses?


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh crikey. It looks like a girl to me but swollen (which is normal)... I'm not sure, not much help, it just doesn't look obvious boy to me at all?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Looks girl to me too, if boy there definitely isn't obvious boy bits!


----------



## cquinn84

Thank you ladies. We would love a girl to finish off our family considering we have 1 girl which is the oldest and then 3 boys. Health is what matters the most...that being said a girl woukd be awesome. Just don't want to get my hopes up. Have any of you heard of a tech being wrong?


----------



## Tasha S.

I have 1 of each (boy and girl), and that looks girly to me too?!


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh yes, there's lots of stories in here where they've been wrong. You'll have to update this thread when baby is born!


----------



## wannabump82

That looks girly to me...I'd have to pay for a gender scan privately as I am far too curious - I go for one myself next week :)


----------



## FayDanielle

Looks like a swollen girly to me!


----------



## cquinn84

I will know for sure in July. But I would love to start buying some clothes now. Lol


----------



## kimmy04

Hate to be the one saying otherwise but it looks like a boy from what I can tell! I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure that's scrotum and penis!


----------



## Tui

They don't often get it wrong when they say boy, it's usually fairly obvious to them, although not so much to us, lol. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## cquinn84

Thank you everyone. Has anyone ever done the home gender test that you order online and has it been accurate?


----------



## cquinn84

Any other guesses?


----------



## cquinn84

Bump


----------



## cquinn84

This is from my 12 Week ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1452891648407.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cquinn84

Does it help with your girl guesses. No one could tell me anything based on my 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## LoraLoo

I don't see a nub on the 12 week pics x


----------



## cquinn84

Skull therory or ramzie? I know my 20 week pic mostly everyone is saying girl. Just curious.


----------



## cquinn84

Any other guesses


----------



## cquinn84

So it's been confirmed today by my follow up ultrasound. Officially a boy ;)


----------



## Tui

Congratulations!


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

